# Dorschrute



## onyx134 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer netten neuen Rute  zum Dorsche fangen in der Ostsee. Nach Norwegen komme ich erfahrungsgemäß sehr selten, um nicht zu sagen nie.Ich habe zwar eine pilkrute mit 300g wurfgewicht aber die ist mir irgendwie zu hart und nicht feinfühlig genug.
Beim letzten Dänemark-Trip hatte ich meine spinnrute mit 80g dabei und die hat für das kleine mietboot mit 40cm Bordhöhe wunderbar gereicht. Irgendwie macht das ganze einfach mehr Spaß mit einer feineren Rute. Da ich aber nicht ausschließe auch mal wieder auf nen Kutter zu gehen und ich mir vorstellen kann dass das mit dieser rute zu Problemen führen kann wenn man den Burschen über die Bordwand Hiefen will,  denke ich, dass ich da schon mindestens 120g wurfgewicht nehmen sollte. Was meint ihr dazu und welche rute(n) könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Falls ich hier falsch bin, ich habe leider keinen Ruten-Fred gefunden.


----------



## Skizzza (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Moin Moin!

Einen etwas älteren Fred hab ich noch gefunden, da stehen ein paar Anregungen drinne. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213083

Zur Rute, ich selbst mags auch gern soft, fische daher eine Baltic Sea 165, hier zu finden: http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2424&cid=5

Ist ne super Rute, würd die allerdings nicht bis hin zu den angegebenen 165 gramm belasten, ideal sind um die 80-100. Was ja aber für die Ostsee auch völlig reicht.

Gruß


----------



## Multe (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Hej onyx134, schau mal hier http://www.angeltheke.de/Spinnruten/668-privilege-pro-272-50-130-hspin-0022021587667.html#6
und auch hier
http://www.angeltheke.de/Meeres-Pil...ro-302-80-120-light-pilk-0031324204195.html:k
die haben ein sehr gutes Programm und auch sehr schnellen Versand.:vik:


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Hmm - unser Einsatzgebiet deckt sich einigermaßen...
ICh hab mir jenes Stöckli zugelegt:
http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/...rSpin_Laenge_3_15m_WG_50_150_g_2687_315/37375
Nachdem mir die 90-g Variante schon extrem gut gefallen hat, wollte ich gerne noch eine Nummer stärker haben. Sehr ausgwogene Aktion, leicht und dennoch extrem viel Power!


----------



## Dingsens (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Moin moin,

ich hatte am WE die Gelegenheit,die Balance Sea Jigger TX von Dega testen zu dürfen und kann nur sagen-GEILER STOCK.!!
Da ich leider zu doof zum verlinkdingsen bin|kopfkrat,guck sie dir mal bei Fisch im Netz an.
Ich war und bin restlos begeistert von der Rute und kann sie absolut empfehlen.
Super sensible Spitzenaktion,hammer Rückrat und ne absolute Drillmaschine.
Gibts in 2,75m und 3,10m Länge,je nach persönlicher Vorliebe.
Gerade die Gestaltung des Griffes hat mich begeistert,wobei sie auch mit Korkgriff zu bekommen ist. Dann allerdings nicht mit der Signalspitze.
Einfach mal anschauen,für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der suche nach einer netten neuen Rute  zum Dorsche fangen in der Ostsee. Nach Norwegen komme ich erfahrungsgemäß sehr selten, um nicht zu sagen nie.Ich habe zwar eine pilkrute mit 300g wurfgewicht aber die ist mir irgendwie zu hart und nicht feinfühlig genug.
> Beim letzten Dänemark-Trip hatte ich meine spinnrute mit 80g dabei und die hat für das kleine mietboot mit 40cm Bordhöhe wunderbar gereicht. Irgendwie macht das ganze einfach mehr Spaß mit einer feineren Rute. Da ich aber nicht ausschließe auch mal wieder auf nen Kutter zu gehen und ich mir vorstellen kann dass das mit dieser rute zu Problemen führen kann wenn man den Burschen über die Bordwand Hiefen will,  denke ich, dass ich da schon mindestens 120g wurfgewicht nehmen sollte. Was meint ihr dazu und welche rute(n) könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Falls ich hier falsch bin, ich habe leider keinen Ruten-Fred gefunden.



Moin Moin Onyx,
So wie sich das liest, bist Du mit Deiner 80er Spinne im leichten Bereich schon ganz gut aufgestellt und zufrieden. Ohne Deine Rute zu kennen, würde ich sagen, dass mit der 80er aber bei 60 max. 70gr. Pilkern ende mit gefühlvoll fischen ist.
Deine 300er wird dann wiederum interessant wenn 120+Xgr Pilker bei tiefem Wasser und/oder starker Unterströmung gefragt sind. Also suchst Du sicherlich irgendwas mit dem Du das Köderspektrum zwischen 60 und 120gr, was ja auch für 98% aller Situationen auf der Ostsee langt, gut werfen und auch vernünftig führen kannst.
Da Du Kleinboot und Kutter in den Raum geworfen hast, würde ich Dir ne 2,70m Rute empfehlen(Mir persönlich zum reinen Kuttern zu kurz!). Das ist in meinen Augen ein guter Kompromiss zwischen gutem Handling auf dem Kleinboot und entspanntem fischen auf dem Kutter.
So, und nun zu meinen Rutenempfehlungen:
Als erstes mal würd ich Dir den Klassiker unter den Pilkruten WFT Charisma Pilk in 50-190gr WG empfehlen und wenn es farblich auch ein wenig "poppiger" sein darf, die Team Cormoran X-Power Game&Pilk 40-185gr WG.

P.S. Die von Skizza empfohlene Balzer ist auch nen absolut geiler Stecken!! Ab Werk schon perfekt ausbalanciert und mit schön durchgehender Aktion. Allerdings dürften da 120gr Pilk´s schon wieder grenzwertig werden.

P.S.S. Franky´s Tip mit der Spro geht auch schon in die richtige Richtung! Bei der bleib ich auch auffällig häufig beim stöbern im Gerlinger Katalog hängen!!...


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

@ Dorschjäger:
Ich mag die Aktion der TFX-Serie und ziehe das jeder Charisma vor, die eine "Knickie-Aktion" haben und eigentlich nur im ersten Fünftel sich bewegen. Der Rest bleibt mehr oder weniger "starr". Komme ich nicht so gut mit klar...
Ich will mal sehen, ob ich nicht ein "aussagekräftiges" Bild der Knicker habe!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Dorschjäger:
> Ich mag die Aktion der TFX-Serie und ziehe das jeder Charisma vor, die eine "Knickie-Aktion" haben und eigentlich nur im ersten Fünftel sich bewegen. Der Rest bleibt mehr oder weniger "starr". Komme ich nicht so gut mit klar...
> Ich will mal sehen, ob ich nicht ein "aussagekräftiges" Bild der Knicker habe!



Weiß schon was Du meinst, aber auf diese "Knickie-Aktion" baut die Charisma auf. Die Spitze ist für´s gefühlvolle Köderspiel verantwortlich und aus dem Rest der Rute kommt die "Pump- Power" wenn da wirklich mal 1-2 vernünftige Dickköppe an den Ködern nuckeln. Die Aktion ist optisch sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache, hat aber durchaus seinen Sinn und Praxisnutzen.


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Geht mir nicht nur um das "optische" Erscheinungsbild, sondern vielmehr darum, dass im Drill "weniger" Aktion vom Blank ausgeht und so schnelle "Plumpser" nicht abgefangen werden. Die Spitze kann nicht mehr arbeiten - die hängt dabei schon im Wasser. Die Bremse ist dabei so eingestellt, dass sie nur im freigibt, wenn die Belastung es notwendig macht. Mit der Charisma konnte ich die Kombination aus Schnur-Blank-Bremse nicht wirklich optimal ausnutzen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*



Franky schrieb:


> Geht mir nicht nur um das "optische" Erscheinungsbild, sondern vielmehr darum, dass im Drill "weniger" Aktion vom Blank ausgeht und so schnelle "Plumpser" nicht abgefangen werden. Die Spitze kann nicht mehr arbeiten - die hängt dabei schon im Wasser. Die Bremse ist dabei so eingestellt, dass sie nur im freigibt, wenn die Belastung es notwendig macht. Mit der Charisma konnte ich die Kombination aus Schnur-Blank-Bremse nicht wirklich optimal ausnutzen.



Naja, die Charisma ist ja nun nach der weichen Spitze auch kein "toter" Stock! die arbeitet schon noch mit! Wie schon geschrieben, ist die Aktion nicht ganz so harmonisch über den ganzen Blank verteilt, aber die Rute arbeitet unter belastung schon auf der ganzen Länge mit. Ich persönlich hatte mit der Charisma keine Probleme, darum hab ich Sie ja auch empfohlen. Dir liegt Sie nicht so. Also 2Mann 2Meinungen und das ist auch gut so!!


----------



## Kistenmann (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Hier mal mein Statement dazu 
Ich habe mir von WFT die BioSense Big Shad zugelegt, sie hat ein WG von 20-120g und hat mir in der Ostsee beim Dorschen viel Freude bereitet. Sie ist sensibel genug und ist hart genug für große Fische |wavey:


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Dir liegt Sie nicht so. Also 2Mann 2 Meinungen und das ist auch gut so!!



Jupp :m
Stell Dir vor, alle hätten immer die gleiche Meinung bzw. Vorlieben! Voll laaaaangweilich!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*



Franky schrieb:


> Jupp :m
> Stell Dir vor, alle hätten immer die gleiche Meinung bzw. Vorlieben! Voll laaaaangweilich!



Handschlag drauf#6


----------



## onyx134 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Hey ich danke euch für die rege Beteiligung. Ich werde mir heute Abend mal alle Ruten mal anschauen!
Aber gebt ruhig weiter fleißig euren Senf dazu. Ich fahre erst Ende April wieder an die Ostsee und bis dann Brauch ich die perfekte Rute!


----------

